# Liability Insurance for an internship



## jwusigmon (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi everyone.  I'm currently a culinary student at Johnson & Wales in Charlotte and I'm going to Austin, TX for my internship this summer.  The site that I want to go to has asked for proof liability insurance (from the university).  I spoke with my counselor about this, and she told me that JWU doesn't offer any type of liability insurance and I would have to purchase it on my own.  I've spent hours looking online, but can't find any type of liability insurance for culinary internships.  Has anyone run into this? Anyone know where I could purchase liability insurance for a semester or year?  TIA.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

jwusigmon,

  I carry a personal liability umbrella, but I'm not sure why you need one. I haven't had an apprentice in a few years. I always had company liability ins. to cover employees off property.

In Texas, we are not required to carry Workers comp ins. for employees.

Are you going to be paid?

Will you be contract labor?

I don't know how the employer can pass of liability on to you. I might be wrong.

You should be able to research personal liability ins.

Let me know what you find.

I also don't mind giving my business ins. rep. a call either.

let me know, I'm curious,

Jeff

I'm assuming you should local in Austin for it.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Is the internship being facilitated by the school, or is this something that you are on your own for?

Only thing I can think of is you are a student, you pay $$ for tuition,the school has liability insurance in the event you are injured while on the property or during school sponsored events..

Since you are going to be on this guy's property while a paying student at J&W, he might be asking to be named as additional insured on their insurance policy. It protects him in case you are injured or their is some other reason a suite is brought against him beacuse of you.

A career counsler is going to know nothing about insurance policies... you need to go further up the food chain.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm with Bubba on this one. Since 2007 I've had 5 interns fom local culinary schools. Insurance was provided by the school.

I don't know why J&W is not providing insurance.


----------



## jwusigmon (Mar 1, 2011)

@Panini- I'm not going to be paid or contract labor, which is why I assume that I wont be covered under the facilities liability insurance

@chefbuba- The internship is required by the school, but I chose the facility on my own.  I'm going to speak to the person incharge of internships today and see what she has to say, because I don't see how I can be covered while going to classes at JWU, but not while on an internship and still paying tuition.


----------

